# Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 "Prestige Edition"



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

comes with night vision goggles, lol!






http://www.engadget.com/2009/07/13/modern-warfare-2s-prestige-edition-includes-fully-functioning/

prices are £120 on pre-order!!! :doublesho


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm getting it.


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow thats the nuts!! I want!!


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I want too! lol

My missus wasnt very happy when i said i had 2 weeks off in november to play on it, apparently Paternity Leave isnt for playing Call of Duty?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

they have dropped the call of duty name havent they? Yeah going to be an awesome game, myself and friends will be getting it for sure. If you want the £120 night vision goggles pack, HMV (online only) will be the only seller in UK doing it


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

On it too... 

Tys.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

They are gonna be rubbish!!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

If I get this swine flu I'm soooooo hoping it'll be during the 2nd week of november


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

rtjc said:


> they have dropped the call of duty name havent they? Yeah going to be an awesome game, myself and friends will be getting it for sure. If you want the £120 night vision goggles pack, HMV (online only) will be the only seller in UK doing it


They did mate but also ran some market research and panicked when no one knew what Modern Warfare 2 was:lol:

Its regained its COD monkier!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

They look awesome


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I'd better ask the wife...........


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Brazo said:


> They did mate but also ran some market research and panicked when no one knew what Modern Warfare 2 was:lol:
> 
> Its regained its COD monkier!


Good good, thought it was a shame to drop the well established branding. Really looking forward to MW2 though, looks like it will be everything fans are hoping for, especially after treyarch's WAW. Infinity Ward for the win :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

rallyman1978 said:


> If I get this swine flu I'm soooooo hoping it'll be during the 2nd week of november


:lol:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i definetly have to get that


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> i definetly have to get that


The game or swine flu? :lol:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

no no no

Normal hardened version for me I think


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where can you pre-order this? I assume it's PS3 too?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Where can you pre-order this? I assume it's PS3 too?


The normal game or the night vision pack?


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

The nv googles are just cheap ir ones so not worth 120 quid for the package.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

rtjc said:


> The normal game or the night vision pack?


NV Pack.

How much would the goggles be on their own then?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

HMV will be the only UK retailer selling, via there website only and not in store. This may have changed but here you go 

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/displayProduc...WT.ac=playstation+3-PBODY-PS3_HOME_LEAD-44219


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

RussZS said:


> NV Pack.
> 
> How much would the goggles be on their own then?


£8.99 in Toys R Us


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

you can get the goggles for £70 if you look around and there are even guides on how to make your own from a few quids worth of gear from maplins

they have a range of 50m max and the mode switch he talks about is the screen colour, black and white or black and green

an infra red torch and your mobile phone set to record video will do the same. To test it set your phone recording the point the TV remote at it and push a button and you will normally see the remote flashing at you on screen


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Not too used about the NVG pack TBH, probably go for the hard case version as hopefully it'll come with codes etc for new map d'loads when they get released.

John


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ive got the game on pre order from amazon...but not the Pres. Ed  plus thats abit ridiculous tbh...although i will jumping up and down to play it...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

John-R- said:


> Not too used about the NVG pack TBH, probably go for the hard case version as hopefully it'll come with codes etc for new map d'loads when they get released.
> 
> John


Codes for map downloads? what format would this be? :tumbleweed:

I'll just be opting for the normal game, or metal case. But wont be pre-ording, im lucky as my local tesco always have plenty on morning of release


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I doubt they include code for any future map downloads, that will be on a future game of the year release probably!

I quite fancied this prestige one, but it is a bit of gimmick, and i'd never be allowed to display them lol


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

*OH GOOD GOD*


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

^^ Looks foooookin amazing, i want it now.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Holy....****, this is going to be some game to beat in years to come. Graphics look absolutely amazing!

I am going to be doing my engine build around that time, wont get a chance to do it will be on this all the time :lol:


----------



## nat1979 (May 23, 2009)

in all seriousness guys a set of military spec nvg's cost a hell of alot more that 125quid. will be shocked if you can see your hand in a dimly lit room with them. 

i'll just take the metal boxed version. if i want to see in the dark i just switch on my headlights or use a torch.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

ho ho.... new mutliplayer is going to kick some ass


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Did anyone hear them whinging on the radio about the price of this? apparently its going to be £55. My favourite comment was "CD's and DVD's are getting cheaper why are games getting more expensive?". Urgh Duh, cd's and dvd's are not getting anymore advanced you only pay for the rights, software is completely different. I can understand that £55 is a lot of money and it does seem steep, but then if the game really is a step up then its just business to charge more. Lets face it if any of us were in charge of activision and we knew how popular this is going to be we would seriously consider charging more for it.


----------



## oneshare325 (Mar 5, 2009)

That is a pretty good deal, for some pretty cool stuff! I loved the first one!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

I defo getting this, I might need to get a new t.v. as well, currently playing COD4 through my PC monitor (15inch):lol::lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

To be fair, i can see how its easy to moan at £55 BUT, the amount i have played my COD games makes that a pretty good price, thats pennies a match if that  I think you will find most retailers selling it cheaper, they do all the time. Pre-orders at £45 are commonplace now (game, hmv etc) But i bet a few retailers like tesco will be £40 on release. People moan every year untill the get a copy, then they dont care


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It'll be normal price in the supermarkets I reckon, they're always good for decent pricing.


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

rtjc said:


> To be fair, i can see how its easy to moan at £55 BUT, the amount i have played my COD games makes that a pretty good price, thats pennies a match if that


True enough. I usually buy around 6-12 months behind the release curve because I'm tight, but for a game that's all about killing annoying teenagers online it's worth shelling out.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

as above I hate the price of games, but considering cod4 has been 2 years of non stop play it is well worth it and i can actually justify it in my head that £55 quid would be worth it!

I was tempted to pre-order at 45 quid just in case no where has any offers when its released.

I am annoyed i bought FarCry at full price, traded in within 2 weeks, bought Killzone 2 because of hype traded in within 2 weeks lol

I bought cod3 for a tenner off a mate, got COD4 with console, bougth COD5 because hoped it would replace COD4 but gone back to COD4, only reason i didnt trade it in as thought i might like change every now and then.

and bought race driver grid and fifa 2008 with money from trading in other games from blockbuster and used rest of trade in price on buying 3/4 DVD's and renting a couple.

I only ever play Fifa with mates who dont like COD and have Grid for a change but havent played it in about 6 months lol, I woudl be more than happy if the eject broke on my ps3 to just play COD4 lol


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> It'll be normal price in the supermarkets I reckon, they're always good for decent pricing.


agree, i used to pre-order games - don't bother anymore as tesco or asda will be flogging it for £35 ish

(cod5:WAW was £28 at asda for a few weeks when it was launched)


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Even if its 55 quid thats only the Saturday nights curry and beer bill for me and the missus!

Am I sad if I book a weeks annual leave starting from release date?


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

hmm a week maybe lol, i normalyl book a day or two 

like I said somewhere else SWMBO is due to have a baby on 17th November, so i figure i have two weeks paternity leave to play it lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

*Call Of Duty -Modern Warfare 2 Thread*

I thought we could compile all thoughts/opinions of anything to do with COD 6 here in 1 Thread as i think there will be lots of opinions when it finally comes out next month.

I for one can't wait for this game.


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I have decided to cancel mine - because i just know I wont do anything with my life if I own another computer game haha

 shame it looks worth it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^

Sell some of the others then 

This game is a must for anyone interested in the COD series.

The online play is going to be amazing


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent idea already got mine on preorder for ps3. So anyone else with it on there add me
slimreaper_uk


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

18 days and counting!! cant wait... I think my car will be rather dirty for the month of Nov!!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

i work all the time, and the only time i will have spare...i will be playing forza 3 or cod4:mw2, think i'll probably get dumped and save a hell of alot of money in the time i have no social life and become really fat living off pizzas & coke...

Xbox 360: cG Bronson


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I had it pre-ordered 2 months ago for delivery, but there's no way i'm chancing the delivery to the Royal Snail. So I've now pre-ordered for collection at Game at midnight on 9th November. First time in my life I've felt the need to join the sad geeks who go to the midnight openings just to get a game, but I class MWII as an ESSENTIAL purchase, its going to be one helluva game.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I shall be getting it when its out :thumb:, if the online is far better than COD4 then say goodbye to cleaning the car quite so often


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

1ook plus sigs boycotting this game for the pc because of no dedicated servers or mod tools. Going tobe a stupid console port for the pc with no proper online play.


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

karl_liverpool said:


> Excellent idea already got mine on preorder for ps3. So anyone else with it on there add me
> slimreaper_uk


yea will do mines dave355


----------



## DonB (Jan 23, 2008)

Have it on pre order...I'd say if you've not got it pre ordered you'll great 
difficulty getting a copy no?

Can't wait...played COD4 so much in online mode, hopefully this will be even 
better.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i cant wait for this!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I am really really looking forward to this game! 

In fact that doesnt express how much I am looking forward to it!! 

Johnny


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have mine pre ordered to but i will be nipping out at midninght to get one from tesco/asda just to make sure. postmen


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

pre-ordered the HMV prestige edition for ps3 & a normal copy from toys r us, £40 from toys r us pick it up after 9:00, will get there about 18:00 if i'm lucky !!
Did'nt play COD4 that much, that what happens when you have a 3 year old apparently, hopefully will get around to playing this one.
PS3 id = chr15rey


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its the special ops mode that is floating my boat

Co-op, all new levels (not recycled from single player) and new enemies, dead hard


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Me too! On Playstation:thumb:


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

Can't wait for this!! Wish they'd get the next Hitman done aswell!!


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

Its all about veteran single player for me! Loved CoD4 single player, but couldnt really get along wiht MP, was the exact opposite for CoD5, Singleplayer was crap, Mp was much better IMO.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

PC multiplayer will be pants - no dedicated servers - thousands of pre orders have been cancelled - IW have shot themselves in the foot big time - do a search for the online petion or go to the IW forums :wall:

Like many others, I will not be buying this unless they make some changes.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Awol said:


> hmm a week maybe lol, i normalyl book a day or two
> 
> like I said somewhere else SWMBO is due to have a baby on 17th November, so i figure i have two weeks paternity leave to play it lol


Absolutely not

Im Self employed now but if i worked for anyone, i would definately definately book the week off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Another PC player giving it a miss here, not a console guy at all. This going to blow for the PC community lets hope another developer steps in and takes IW customers away will give a sharp kick up the a$$. Sad days have played every game in the series and watched as the graphics got better but the game play declided, rewarding noob spray and prayers over skilled players. Must also say its screwed up the clan I play in, Dragon Rising here we come I guess.


----------

